# The freak within :D



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Time for another journal .

background ...

always wanted to be bigger/stronger and set out in 2009 to do just that , stats when starting were 11-3/4 stone @6"2 , after training my ass off mainly on compounds i`d reached 20 stone in 4 years of training and competed in strongman to a decent level however a spinal injury has reappeared which has seen me have the last 7-8 months of crappy training and mainly no training at all , this injury has forced me to have around 1.5 years off since 2009 and has atleast for now stopped me from squatting/deadlifting anywhere near where i was and i doubt i`ll ever compete again so the new goal is to become as freaky as i can in terms of size ideally around 20 stone lean but this is open for change .

started today with @Therealbigbears coaching help

not gonna list meals amounts or weights as these are between dave and myself (not gonna give his work away free) so instead i`ll list exercises reps sets and method providing daves cool with that .

food ..

so far today ive hit everything on the list and im upto meal number 4 with 2 meals and a snack left to go , fcuking starving which im surprised at given the amount of food on the plan .

training ....

totally different to what im used to and am very excited about this training style had my first session today and enjoyed it more than i thought i would .

flat bench tut

12

10

8

6

6 reg + 2 sets

pump out 45 reps

flat fly tut

12

10

8

6

6+2

pump out 105 reps

incline db

4x10 reg (forgot the pump out)

db floor extn (struggled getting the weight right)

12

10

8

4

4+2

pump out 25 reps

straight bar pressdown

4x10

pump out 20 reps

abs struggled with these as did them on the GHR ab bench style then swapped to floor .

already feel DOMS setting in and overall feel good , few tweaks on weights to be made .


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

In first you fat fck 

Good luck with it mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> In first you fat fck
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


 :lol: thanks you skinny horrible little orange man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> :lol: thanks you skinny horrible little orange man


You want to become a little orange man though, never thought id see the day.....12 rep sets.....please video the trip to the hospital and how long you are on oxygen for! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> You want to become a little orange man though, never thought id see the day.....12 rep sets.....please video the trip to the hospital and how long you are on oxygen for! :lol:


haha , i shocked myself , i had no idea i could count that high :lol:


----------



## biglad09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Subscribed to this! When you say 6 reg + 2 sets is that like a drop set/rest pause to get the high reps or is it literally 2 more sets for high reps?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglad09 said:


> Subscribed to this! When you say 6 reg + 2 sets is that like a drop set/rest pause to get the high reps or is it literally 2 more sets for high reps?


6 regular speed reps and 2 further sets with added weight each set , confused myself when i wrote it :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

what gains in strength are ya hoping for bud? also what ya running along side the training?


----------



## biglad09 (Oct 17, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> 6 regular speed reps and 2 further sets with added weight each set , confused myself when i wrote it :lol:


Cheers mate! And where its says 105 reps, is that 105 for each set or a total over the two sets?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglad09 said:


> Cheers mate! And where its says 105 reps, is that 105 for each set or a total over the two sets?


thats 105 reps for just the pump out , those reps are on top of all sets/reps done


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Haven't read this yet, but just had to say - coolest journal title ever! :thumbup1:

Right, I'll fcukoff back to the top and have a read.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck with the new direction in life and gym

as always here to support you my friend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> good luck with the new direction in life and gym
> 
> as always here to support you my friend


cheers buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> what gains in strength are ya hoping for bud? also what ya running along side the training?


not looking for anything strength related as i cant lift heavy so im just seeing where this takes me .

some assistance will be used


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

meal 5 is being had with a small snack of 225g left , that`s just over 2.5kg of food today


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

That training routine confused the hell out of me when reading it :laugh:

be interesting to see the results of this, once I have shrugged off the last few niggles i've got then ill be looking to get some help from a coach, this could make my mind up on who to choose,

in for this mate good luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

diesel09 said:


> That training routine confused the hell out of me when reading it :laugh:
> 
> be interesting to see the results of this, once I have shrugged off the last few niggles i've got then ill be looking to get some help from a coach, this could make my mind up on who to choose,
> 
> in for this mate good luck


haha me too , i dont wanna post too much not that it`s some secret method but just because i paid for it :lol:

it is very simple yet very effective which is why i felt dave was the best person to ask as he is a no nonsense kinda guy .

ive already got the strength base so adding this should bring another dimension to my shape/size but it is early days , time will tell .


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha me too , i dont wanna post too much not that it`s some secret method but just because i paid for it :lol:
> 
> it is very simple yet very effective which is why i felt dave was the best person to ask as he is a no nonsense kinda guy .
> 
> ive already got the strength base so adding this should bring another dimension to my shape/size but it is early days , time will tell .


what % of your pre injury weights are you working with?

do you think you'll also get any issues from just the sheer volume of reps and not the weight this time?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck big man, can't believe you started off under 12stone mg:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> what % of your pre injury weights are you working with?
> 
> do you think you'll also get any issues from just the sheer volume of reps and not the weight this time?


ive not worked % out as ive gone by mind muscle connection , cant really put a % of 140kg over head press into a tricep kickback :lol:

difficult to say about issues although i have found that my back hurts while benching so the amount of time im benching will have a negative effect on back issues , raising my feet will fix this


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> ive not worked % out as ive gone by mind muscle connection , cant really put a % of 140kg over head press into a tricep kickback :lol:
> 
> difficult to say about issues although i have found that my back hurts while benching so the amount of time im benching will have a negative effect on back issues , raising my feet will fix this


lol yeah sorry, guess its not your usual compound strongman exercises, i bet a lot of the motions feel alien too you lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BettySwallocks said:


> Good luck big man, can't believe you started off under 12stone mg:


thanks





hench innit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> lol yeah sorry, guess its not your usual compound strongman exercises, i bet a lot of the motions feel alien too you lol


very , changing mindset from moving a weight as fast as possible to as slow as possible is not something i ever thought of doing but it seems right


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats a brutal session there mate, is that you officially done with strongman now then or is it a never say never moment


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Thats a brutal session there mate, is that you officially done with strongman now then or is it a never say never moment


im genuinely torn mate i`d love to compete but i honestly think im done and should focus on building myself and my gym and then we`ll see .


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> im genuinely torn mate i`d love to compete but i honestly think im done and should focus on building myself and my gym and then we`ll see .


Can always build up mate all that extra mass might actually help, im in for the follow will be interesting to see what kind of transformation you have are you going to keep progress pics ?

Hopefully down the line if you do get back to strongman ill get the chance to compete against you - fingers crossed injury free lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Can always build up mate all that extra mass might actually help, im in for the follow will be interesting to see what kind of transformation you have are you going to keep progress pics ?
> 
> Hopefully down the line if you do get back to strongman ill get the chance to compete against you - fingers crossed injury free lol


would be awesome to compete with you finally , injurys keep getting in the way :lol:

wife took some starting pics though ive not seen them yet , i might post them up in a few months as a comparison , forgot to say in the op that ive dropped to just under 18 stone and was getting abs through however i felt small and really wasnt keen on feeling small .

whats happening with you now are you back comping ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> would be awesome to compete with you finally , injurys keep getting in the way :lol:
> 
> wife took some starting pics though ive not seen them yet , i might post them up in a few months as a comparison , forgot to say in the op that ive dropped to just under 18 stone and was getting abs through however i felt small and really wasnt keen on feeling small .
> 
> whats happening with you now are you back comping ?


lol i think iv managed a few sessions but like you said injuries keep getting in the way done some squatting about 2 months back and done my left knee it more than doubled in size think of bowling balls on match sticks lol got over that then done my other knee about 3 weeks ago lol.

Iv dropped from 22 stone to 20 but i think ill be able to start training again in another week or two but 2014 has more or less been a write off hopefully 2015 will be better aiming for Londons strongest man then Englands in 2016 bit ambitious but i dont think ill be to far away.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol i think iv managed a few sessions but like you said injuries keep getting in the way done some squatting about 2 months back and done my left knee it more than doubled in size think of bowling balls on match sticks lol got over that then done my other knee about 3 weeks ago lol.
> 
> Iv dropped from 22 stone to 20 but i think ill be able to start training again in another week or two but 2014 has more or less been a write off hopefully 2015 will be better aiming for Londons strongest man then Englands in 2016 bit ambitious but i dont think ill be to far away.


fcuk thats bad hope you get it sorted and smash next year .

i think you have to aim high in strongman and i dont think your that far away either , regional quals a couple years back were low reps on everything so it is very possible mate


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha me too , i dont wanna post too much not that it`s some secret method but just because i paid for it :lol:
> 
> it is very simple yet very effective which is why i felt dave was the best person to ask as he is a no nonsense kinda guy .
> 
> ive already got the strength base so adding this should bring another dimension to my shape/size but it is early days , time will tell .


I totally understand you not shedding to much light its also out of respect of your trainer his methods obviously work as he is spoken of highly on the forum so he is doing something right


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

diesel09 said:


> I totally understand you not shedding to much light its also out of respect of your trainer his methods obviously work as he is spoken of highly on the forum so he is doing something right


i really dont think you could go wrong hiring him mate , looking at his posts he really does know his stuff


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> fcuk thats bad hope you get it sorted and smash next year .
> 
> i think you have to aim high in strongman and i dont think your that far away either , regional quals a couple years back were low reps on everything so it is very possible mate


Cheers mate, and looking forward to seeing your progress and heres a video now that your becoming a monster lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ache like a bitch today , mainly in pecs which is a good sign that i`ve got the mind muscle connection right on them and it seems i got the weight right .

triceps are achy even though i fcuked up a little and got the weight wrong (too heavy too soon)

will take a few weeks of adjusting and tweaking but im confident in the plan as a whole , everyytime i make myself a diet/training/ped plan i second guess everything i do and over analyze which is why ive gone with a coach .

bout to cook meal 2 

bowel movements have been more often than usual but i expect this to settle down in to a routine .


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> ache like a bitch today , mainly in pecs which is a good sign that i`ve got the mind muscle connection right on them and it seems i got the weight right .
> 
> triceps are achy even though i fcuked up a little and got the weight wrong (too heavy too soon)
> 
> ...


lol i was going to quote on page one where you had said what you had eaten - 'have you stocked up on bog roll' , its easier if you put some string through your belt and just wear one like its on a holder 

good luck with your goals.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aqualung said:


> lol i was going to quote on page one where you had said what you had eaten - 'have you stocked up on bog roll' , its easier if you put some string through your belt and just wear one like its on a holder
> 
> good luck with your goals.


lol cheers 

baby wipes only for me


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Get some pics done mate so we can see how the superior bodybuilding training is working


----------



## biglad09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Are the pump set totals what dave told you to do or are they what you got in youre workout? Are the pump sets just high rep sets to failure with a reduced weight?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Get some pics done mate so we can see how the superior bodybuilding training is working


You pervy cnut :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglad09 said:


> Are the pump set totals what dave told you to do or are they what you got in youre workout? Are the pump sets just high rep sets to failure with a reduced weight?


Reduced weight to failure with decent form , flys I got wrong should of been heavier as 105 reps is a bit much when ive done about 35 total reps a session for the last few years :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Back and hams today as was busy working on a new project yesterday .

ham curl seated

2x12 warm up

1x8

sets of 6 until failure (failure is less than 6 reps) 8 sets total top set being 105kgx4

pump out was 55kg x25

back

lat pulldown same format

2x12

1x8

7 sets with 7th being failure set @ 93kgx5

pump out 45x8

low cable row

1x10

4x5 1x5 #17

pump out 17x#7

bb row

1x10 @60kg

4 sets of 6 , stopped at 100kg last set as lower back was feeling it will see how i feel tomorrow from these .

got 1 meal left to go , felt fine except really tired not sleeping well


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

back DOMS today and a little sore in lower back but no major issues .

shoulders/calfs later .

im doing an 'extra' role as part of a battle troop against an alien planetary invasion on sat , lots of standing around drinking tea while wearing a silly costume :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Great stuff mate will follow as ive just returned to powerlifting after a long lay off due to back/shoulder injuries, so I turned to pumping iron now back is better and the shoulder sorted the weight is coming off me and im getting stronger in the three lifts.

Good luck on the weight gain and bbing style of training


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Great stuff mate will follow as ive just returned to powerlifting after a long lay off due to back/shoulder injuries, so I turned to pumping iron now back is better and the shoulder sorted the weight is coming off me and im getting stronger in the three lifts.
> 
> Good luck on the weight gain and bbing style of training


thanks :thumbup1:

it`s a massive head fcuk and hopefully things will go to plan


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> back DOMS today and a little sore in lower back but no major issues .
> 
> shoulders/calfs later .
> 
> im doing an 'extra'* role as part of a battle troop against an alien planetary invasion *on sat , lots of standing around drinking tea while wearing a silly costume :lol:


How did you get into that line of work?


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

In for the muscle bear pictures.... err...... I mean informative posts!


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> ache like a bitch today , mainly in pecs which is a good sign that i`ve got the mind muscle connection right on them and it seems i got the weight right .
> 
> triceps are achy even though i fcuked up a little and got the weight wrong (too heavy too soon)
> 
> ...


Yeah i got the same issue some time's when selecting weight and making sure my fails come at the right time with the right weight.

You get used too it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> How did you get into that line of work?


through a facebook ad


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you gonna have abs .next summer mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DaveCW said:


> Yeah i got the same issue some time's when selecting weight and making sure my fails come at the right time with the right weight.
> 
> You get used too it.


todays was all over :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Are you gonna have abs .next summer mate!


maybe mate maybe


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> maybe mate maybe


Good to see you back anyhow,didnt realise you changed you name lol.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> todays was all over :lol:


Yeah i got chest, tri's and hams tonight, the weights i use for fly's are going to be interesting as i hit my 6 with 20kgs last week, 22's should feel lovely tonight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> Good to see you back anyhow,didnt realise you changed you name lol.


thanks , trying to remain anon


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DaveCW said:


> Yeah i got chest, tri's and hams tonight, the weights i use for fly's are going to be interesting as i hit my 6 with 20kgs last week, 22's should feel lovely tonight


you`ll smash it buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sat and sun was a busy weekend and diet was all over however back on it today .

trained all but legs last week as i didnt have time , trained chest and triceps earlier and cba to write it up as when i wrote it down i made it impossible to understand when reading back :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hit training and diet spot on during last week .

veins popping out all over so generally all`s good .

need to buy 50`s for leg press as maxed it out with 430kg plus the mrs and father in law sat on the plates for 2 reps .

had rum and pizza sat night as worked late building a kitchen in the gym :wacko:


----------

